# Roan baby?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

My newest babbies are a week old today and are a bunch of little chunkers, I'm beginning to like this whole, splitting the mother away from the group thing, which I usually don't do, mostly cause I have 3 or 4 litters at a time.

Anywhoo, got this interesting looking babies in this bunch, along with the two pink eyed whites which may or may not end up being siamese or Himalayan.

The babel is at the very top of the picture, is she a roan like I think? I couldn't find any good pics of roan mice on the interwebs, let alone baby ones to make sure.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

AHHHHHH!!! They are so dang CUTE!!! might want to recount them... one just might be missing lol... OH BTW I got a new mouse it looks just like the one that disappeared from you... lol Love your new ones!


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

stunning babies i et lots of these and i just call them splash that are very heavly marked.  xx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Roan is a possibility, but with other c-dilutes in the litter, you might also look at a diluted agouti, and the one a the bottom-left looks splashed. What's the pedigree?


----------

